# Want to hear from people who have had Dwarf Puffer Fish...



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

I have a few questions about Dwarf Puffers:

1) In a small tank (5 gallons or less), are they best kept alone or 2 females together? I say 2 females because I think 2 males would fight and 1 male and 1 female would breed.

2) Can you feed them exclusively live small snails or do they need other live foods as well (ghost shrimp, worms, etc.)

3) In the wild, are they solitary fish (like bettas) or do they live in groups with other puffers?

I've researched this info on the internet but I keep getting conflicting information. I'm hoping people here can answer this based on experience. Thank you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

1. Ten gallon for one; two need at least a 15; three a 20, etc. 

2. They need live or frozen food and are very messy. Feeder snails are their favorites but frozen bloodworms will work, too. No pellets or flakes. I seem to remember one reason they need snails is to keep their "beaks" in good form but I could be wrong.

3. They also require a filter and a heater as they are very sensitive and, unlike hardy Betta, cannot handle temperature and parameter swings. Like shrimp, even .25ppm Ammonia or Nitrite can zap them.

4. Same as Betta their best temperatures are 78-80 to maintain long-term health. 

5. Tank should be cycled before introducing a Puffer. 

6. They are not easy keepers.

7. They need heavily-planted tanks.

IMO, more personality than Betta. I had one a few months ago but rehomed as it was too much work (see #6).

This is the late Hobbs' tank and very close to what a Puffer needs; however, more planting would be better.








Before I got mine I lurked on a Puffer Forum and talked to a fellow member about them. That member is no longer active.


----------



## Zensational (May 28, 2017)

From what I've read (I really want one, but my parents hate me or something I don't know); they need 10 gallons for 1 puffer, and every extra puffer needs an extra 5 gallons. Heavily planted to break up sight lines, because neither gender are very kind towards each other. I've seen juveniles kept together. Pest snails are great food if you've got an extra 1 gallon to let them breed up for a while. They're such cute pets!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I love my puffers ^^ it's really hard to sex these little guys until they mature so keep an extra tank on hand just in case

My puffers are mainly fed with pest snails and occasionally newly hatched ivory mystery snails, but they love grindal worms! Mine won't touch frozen foods at all. Weird I know.

I have 2 in my guppy based 35 community tank and I want at least one more. But I was lucky they haven't decided that other fish are the enemy. Water parameters have to be stable and pristine or they are not happy so only put them in a completely matured tank.
They don't need to wear down their beaks like larger puffers, they can live on worms but love snails and​ tiny freshwater clams. I bought mine to control an infestation of epic proportions The bladder snails and Rams were ravaging the tank and ate EVERYTHING they could find now I'm down to larger Rams that they can't get ahold of


----------

